# Your hobbies?



## luvs (Aug 2, 2008)

i considered karate & ballet. i'm willowey enough fer ballet & karate seems kinda neat. 
you?


----------



## Dina (Aug 2, 2008)

I've picked up knitting but who knows what I'll start up next when ALL of my kids are gone to school.  I'll have a ME TIME party for sure!!!  Then I'll decide on what hobby I'd like to pick up.  Gardening is something I love but the allergies are something I can live without.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 2, 2008)

i like to sew, knit, quilt and read read read

babe


----------



## Katie H (Aug 2, 2008)

Just off the top of my head...knitting, crocheting, embroidery, all sorts of other needlework, reading, cooking, gardening, jigsaw puzzles, pets/animals, cooking, collecting antique china, glassware and silverware, sewing, decorating.

All I can think of right now.


----------



## attie (Aug 2, 2008)

Designing and drawing houses for me, I see some radical building design or new idea on TV and re-hash it in to a home. Here's one of my latest brainstorms


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 2, 2008)

Attie, you want to design a second floor for me for the remodeling project, I’ve been dreaming about.

Hobbies, right now or what did not quite understand what you meant. For me it is cooking and cigar smoking. And right now I am building this huge display cabinet, but I don't consider wood working a hubby. It is something I took up as a necessity. 
Have to add that I really do not have enough time for either of them, so cooking takes priority.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Aug 3, 2008)

Cooking, programming, fixing computers, writing. I think that is about it. Used to be into astronomy before moving here.. can't see the stars too well here with all the lights, I miss being able to lay on my back in the yard and see the Milky Way clearly.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 3, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> ...I miss being able to lay on my back in the yard and see the Milky Way clearly.


 
 What a beautiful site that is. I know how you feel.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 3, 2008)

Motocross, motorcycles in general, woodworking, guitars, cooking.  There's others I would like to try like stained glass, glass blowing but I swamped as it is.  Someday maybe.  I used to do website and graphic design but gave it up.  
i can draw but I only do something once every few years.

Looks interesting Attie.


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 3, 2008)

I have had a lot of them. Currently cooking is all I have time for. Over time - Scuba diving (100 dives), flying (Even flew a WW II bipland copy ar 300' over Myrtle Beach), Motorcycling (Road Riding), Remodeling (Currently doing that), Auto Mechanics, Diesel trucks (Had a really great one, this one is OK), Programming and computer hardware.


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 3, 2008)

astronomy, Photography (incl; developing of my own films and prints), growing my own fruits and veg, monitoring and tracking lightning storms, Meteorology, Electronics, all Sciences, rocket car racing...

there`s too many to list really!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 3, 2008)

luvs said:


> i considered karate & ballet. i'm willowey enough fer ballet & karate seems kinda neat.
> you?


 
Are you asking for hobbies we _considered_ taking up? 

Is piano playing a hobby? I always wished I could play the piano.
I also wish I had taken up mountain climbing... or is that a sport? At any rate it looks fun and I used to piddle around rock climbing shortly out of high school, so I think I would have liked it.

I don't know.... I'm having a hard time distiguishing hobbies from sports this morning   And most anything I _wanted_ to do, I did


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## pdswife (Aug 3, 2008)

camping 
hiking
reading
cooking


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 3, 2008)

i COLLECT CLASSIC (1940'S TO 1970'S) COUNTRY MUSIC


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 3, 2008)

Music copying that used to pay money, but now it's computerized. (It was fun being a lefty doing this.)

Furniture refinishing, craft painting, quilting.
​


----------



## roadfix (Aug 3, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Used to be into astronomy before moving here.. can't see the stars too well here with all the lights, I miss being able to lay on my back in the yard and see the Milky Way clearly.



I sometimes miss astronomy.  I live in L.A. and the nearest dark site is at least 90 miles away at 8000 ft of elevation.  I used to drive up there and join other astro geeks.  I was mainly into astro-photography while I was into this hobby.  I eventually sold all my astro and photo gear.  This hobby was too much of a time commitment for me.


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

Well obviously cooking or I wouldnt be here....
Since buying a home I have been really enjoying gardening, and hopefully soon I would like to learn quilting!

Also love, reading, camping, deal finding, exploring new restaurants, and window shopping.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 3, 2008)

Gardening, yardwork, knitting, crochet, cross-stitch, sewing, reading, biking....
I keep trying to get back into running, but I'm afraid I will pull a Forrest Gump and just 
KEEP RUNNING!!!!!!!
Oh, and duh...
COOKING!


----------



## elaine l (Aug 3, 2008)

traveling the country, reading, cooking.


----------



## deelady (Aug 3, 2008)

ha that was a good one Suzi!


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 3, 2008)

sewing, crocheting, family history cooking, gardening, reading, writing, violin, guitar, piano, singing, hiking, camping, I used to do a lot of rollerblading and biking, playing boggle...I like most everything, really


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 3, 2008)

B'sgirl do you still have your blades?
I want to get on mine again but haven't.... they've been in storage about 10 years and needed a tune up back then... I doubt I can still get bearings for them.... 
how long have yours been away and do you think I can salvage them?


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 3, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> B'sgirl do you still have your blades?
> I want to get on mine again but haven't.... they've been in storage about 10 years and needed a tune up back then... I doubt I can still get bearings for them....
> how long have yours been away and do you think I can salvage them?



 See your visitor messages.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 3, 2008)

Sewing, knitting, crochet, reading, calligraphy, quilting, restoring & refinishing antiques, home renovation and decorating, exploring junk shops - I think my list could go on and on. The biggest problem is finding time for some of my larger projects.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 3, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> I have had a lot of them. Currently cooking is all I have time for. Over time - Scuba diving (100 dives), flying (Even flew a WW II bipland copy ar 300' over Myrtle Beach), Motorcycling (Road Riding), Remodeling (Currently doing that), Auto Mechanics, Diesel trucks (Had a really great one, this one is OK), Programming and computer hardware.


 
You are my hero!

That's so awesome you flew a bi-plane!  I worked on diesels and heavy equipment for 9 years.  Had maggots falling on me from garbage trucks.  lol  My brother used to scuba dive, I always wanted to but never made the time.

I almost forgot, I play golf too, but never get a chance to go out.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Aug 3, 2008)

We have roller blades in the closet, I just can't get the hang of balancing on them but the wife did OK so I got some for the kids as well and they seem to do OK with them so it is just me apparently 
If we are talking things we are considering, I would love to learn the acoustic guitar.


----------



## luvs (Aug 3, 2008)

lotsa neat hobbies! several i'd love, probably.


----------



## luvs (Aug 3, 2008)

pancanis,, it's your call- hobbies you would like or hobbies you love now.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, since leaving Hawaii, all I have done is work and ride on the weekends. I love photography, but the city is only really stunning at sunrise ans sunset(imo), and I haven't gotten out to shoot.

No surf here, no diving here, no fishing here, I dunno...there is some ok mountain biking, but I have no one to go with.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 4, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> Well, since leaving Hawaii, all I have done is work and ride on the weekends. I love photography, but the city is only really stunning at sunrise ans sunset(imo), and I haven't gotten out to shoot.
> 
> No surf here, no diving here, no fishing here, I dunno...there is some ok mountain biking, but I have no one to go with.


Tatt,
i've seen some of your pictures..Have you thought about some black and whites of unaware people? I have one of Ethan a girl caught  as he jumped with hand and arm bent over his face to get away from the camera, it is spectacular..Try it please, I'd love to see what you get.

kades


----------



## luvs (Aug 4, 2008)

yeah, tat, i hear ya. nighttime photos 'er great here.

pittsburgh is really pretty at night, 'specially after going through our tunnels, & after wintertime when they decorate downtown. great photographs.

kads, tose make fer great photos!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 4, 2008)

I love to garden,flowers,veggies, I love to cook and make up things for us..I'm finally teaching myself to do some baking...I love to paint things on baby cloths and work with gens on baseball caps...That's about it other than roller skating with the kids It's been a long time but I loved to house break a puppy..and work with my uncle training police dogs..
kadesma


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 4, 2008)

I have done a lot of candid works and i really enjoy it. Some of the homeless characters I have shot are awesome, and really shine when the camera is on them, they seem much more laid back then if a regular ol person see's me holding a camera in their general direction.

I have a few shots(4)in my gallery here, but it never lets me upload them for some reason...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 4, 2008)

Used to do : Woodworking ( country furniture) and sell them at the craft fairs. Can't do it anymore due to arthritis. 
Hobbies now : Photography has always been a hobby since the 60's , professionally ( had a photography studio in NJ '86-89' ) Now I more or less freelance, stock photos , sell the photos as art and greeting cards. Other hobby is digital painting and canvas painting- watercolors, oils , acrylics. I also enjoy gardening, machine embroidery, sewing. 
Back in the 70's and 80's , I had a motorcycle , I could repair a clutch, brake, change the oil on it. Also I enjoy reading, cooking , baking.  Also did craft stuff like painting and decorating t-shirts and sweat shirts.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 4, 2008)

not bad, LC. Never envisioned you as a biker chick, lol. 

I have been doing more stock photography as of late, made a few extra bucks on the side too


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 4, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> not bad, LC. Never envisioned you as a biker chick, lol.
> 
> I have been doing more stock photography as of late, made a few extra bucks on the side too


 
well , you haven't seen me in the 70's and 80's, I wasn't Motorcyle Mama for nothing  Good for you on making extra bucks with your photos. It does give one a good feeling doesnt it ?


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 4, 2008)

That it does, and I am actively pursuing it as a second job. I am hoping to get my space secured at the Eastern market in DC, where on the weekends I can sell some work, especially my stuff from Hawaii.

I forgot a very important hobby, music. I alway make it a point to play a little everyday. It has been a little more bluesy as of late, I think it is just representative of my mood lately...


----------



## roadfix (Aug 4, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> ...there is some ok mountain biking, but I have no one to go with.



Solo mountain biking is not fun and can be dangerous.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 4, 2008)

my point exactly. Like surfing alone, not a good idea.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 4, 2008)

roadfix said:


> Solo mountain biking is not fun and can be dangerous.


 
I used to practice motocross solo.  I would just practice turning or whoops all day.  Still dangerous, but not like riding full bore all day.  Made me a better rider for sure.

Tatt, a guy I just met up with was a professional downhill rider.  He's just about 40 years old and has mad skills on two wheels. He only started riding moto in the last couple years.

30 is the new 20, for sure.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2008)

luvs said:


> pancanis,, it's your call- hobbies you would like or hobbies you love now.


 
I don't think I have any present day hobbies 
I like to build things out of wood (even though I can't stand sawdust), but I do it out of necessity. Still, I like it.
I don't golf anymore (used to go 3-4 times per week), I don't jump anymore (1,200 or so skydives), I don't fly planes anymore (just learned for something to do), I don't fish or boat anymore (takes too much time out of the day)...... I don't do anything anymore 
Geez, what happened to me


----------



## JoeV (Aug 4, 2008)

FLy Fishing, fly tying, cooking, baking, camping, building custom graphite fishing rods, etc, etc...


----------



## PytnPlace (Aug 4, 2008)

Besides Cooking . . . time with family and friends, my animals, entertaining, gardening, keeping fit (or trying my best to), decorating, reading (about cooking mostly), camping, enjoying the outdoors, anything to do with bodies of water, to name a few.


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 5, 2008)

[FONT=camelot_initials]I'm not to good at anything so I guess it must be fonts. [/FONT]


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hobbies?

Making beer/wine/mead, fishing (not so much this year though, just been one of those summers). During the winter I add hockey and skiing to the list, too. 

That's pretty much it at the moment.


----------



## luvs (Aug 5, 2008)

james!! 

you & barb have a lovely vacation!!!!!!


----------

